# Converting a garage door from spring to the Torsion system



## Iggie (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a 16 x7 garage door with a spring opeing system, I want to convert it to the torsion system with springs and rod across the door. I saw a conversion kit for doing such but did not write down the address. i would greatly appreciate it if someone could give me an address where such a kit can be obtained. Thanks  Iggie


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Is this the address you were looking for? http://www.northshorecommercialdoor.com/ragadotosp2i1.html

If not, please lemme know.


----------



## damiandouglasgaragedoor (Nov 14, 2011)

Start by doing a internet search. There is more than one person or company that see the kit. Good luck.


----------

